# My new legend!



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

Since kestrel owns fuji I thought why not put it here.

I paid a disgusting price and have ridden it around my neighborhood. I gotta get a fitting still but I'm not far off right now.
Only thing I've done is put a chain slap protector on it and my 105 pedals.

It's a super stiff ride and not as aggressive as other bikes.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

I even brought her to class just so the ladies could check me out and my shiny kestrel.








I took a 22 mile ride today and enjoyed the ride of the legend. It climbs pretty well and even before my initial fitting, I like the feel of it. The cold weather is keeping me from really letting loose, I know when I put my computer on, I'll be able to see what she can really do


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful bike! I thought it was the other way around though. Fuji owns Kestrel. The seatpost looks normal in the first pictures and way high in the next shots. Extra long legs?


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah that's exactly what I meant lol. I am averagely tall at 6'0 and have long legs. I'm gonna take my bike and get a fitting this weekend.


----------

